# lecciones (plural de -ão)



## Jose G. Velasco

Por favor diganme como se dice en portugués, Encontre el singular pero no el plural. Gracias


----------



## MOC

Lecciones = Lições.


----------



## Mangato

Jose G. Velasco said:


> Por favor diganme como se dice en portugués, Encontre el singular pero no el plural. Gracias


 

Habitualmente, no sé si la regla se cumple siempre, cuando el singular de una pabra termina en *ção* en plural finaliza en *ões*

_lição - lições_


----------



## Tomby

El plural de la terminación en "ão" parece algo difícil porque tiene tres variantes, pero para un español no tiene gran dificultad porque hay una regla nemotécnica con poquísimas excepciones:


> mão > mãos (en español sería mano > manos = a(n)o > a(n)os... ão---ãos.
> pão > pães (en español sería pan > panes = pa(n) > pa(n)es...ão---ães.
> avião > aviões (en español sería avión > aviones = io(n), io(n)es...ão---ões.


Ahora sólo me viene a la cabeza la siguiente excepción: verão > verões (verano y veranos en español).
Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Outsider

Buena regla. Hay algunas excepciones, pero como dice Tombatossals son muy pocas.


----------



## Formenteras

hola! me gustaría saber el plural de veranos en portugués! muchas gracias


----------



## Carfer

Verões, Formenteras.


----------



## Vanda

Verões.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tomby

Repare na resposta #4 (Informação sobre os plurais em português)
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Formenteras

graciaaaaaaaaaas!!!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> El plural de la terminación en "ão" parece algo difícil porque tiene tres variantes, pero para un español no tiene gran dificultad porque hay una regla nemotécnica con poquísimas excepciones:
> 
> Ahora sólo me viene a la cabeza la siguiente excepción: verão > verões (verano y veranos en español).
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> ¡Un saludo!


Olá TT
A palavra *verão *admite dois plurais: *verões* e *verãos*, ainda que a forma preferida seja verões e por isso muito mais usada.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Curioso, eu também não sabia! Há algumas assim.


----------



## Olenad

Tombatossals said:


> El plural de la terminación en "ão" parece algo difícil porque tiene tres variantes, pero para un español no tiene gran dificultad porque hay una regla nemotécnica con poquísimas excepciones:
> 
> Ahora sólo me viene a la cabeza la siguiente excepción: verão > verões (verano y veranos en español).
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> ¡Un saludo!


cirurgião > cirurgiões (cirujano y cirujanos en español)


----------



## okporip

Olenad said:


> cirurgião > cirurgiões (cirujano y cirujanos en español)



anão > anões (enano y enanos)


----------

